# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris NYE restaurant suggestions?

## Dennis

Looking for a casual bistro type place for NYE dinner.
Lively, not stuffy. Not looking for Michilen Star experiences.

Missy?????

----------


## amyb

Bofinger..brasserie

----------


## soyabeans

good choice, love Bofinger, it was the first place that Carole had Peach Champagne

----------


## amyb

Ahhh, Bellinis!

----------


## cec1

I suggest that you check Cocotte (https://www.cocotte.nyc/).  An SBH French friend recommended it a couple of years ago, and I've been there several times.  Although I don't remember the specific connection (maybe a fellow Rugby player as chef . . . or something like that), there's a tie-in to SBH.  In any event, it's quite small, and reservations are pretty much a necessity.  Food was fantastic, as was the very lively & animated ambiance.  A fun place with excellent food.

----------


## GramChop

http://restaurantauvieuxparis.fr/en

Au Vieux Paris on I'le de la Cite, very near Notre Dame and Shakespeare & Co.

41949781_478227396000745_4240524990635573248_n.jpg

----------


## cec1

> I suggest that you check Cocotte (https://www.cocotte.nyc/).  An SBH French friend recommended it a couple of years ago, and I've been there several times.  Although I don't remember the specific connection (maybe a fellow Rugby player as chef . . . or something like that), there's a tie-in to SBH.  In any event, it's quite small, and reservations are pretty much a necessity.  Food was fantastic, as was the very lively & animated ambiance.  A fun place with excellent food.



. . . sorry, Dennis -- misread your message and thought that you were looking for something in NY!  For Paris . . . nearly any corner restaurant would be great!

----------

